# Which fiber supplement to take for IBS-D?



## partypooper (Mar 22, 2000)

Which fiber supplement works best for IBS-D? I am confused by all of the choices - metamucil, fibercon, citrucel? And also what form works best for people - caplets, crackers, or liquid?Thanks...


----------



## DGGinNYC (Oct 1, 1999)

Partypooper,Much like IBS itself, fiber choices vary from person to person.I started with Fibercon for a few weeks and it didn't work. Then I tried Metamucil with the same results. I had given up when my doctor said I should try Citrucel - apparently the Methylcellulose in Citrucel works differently from the Psillium fiber in Metamucil. Well, that did the trick. I now take one glass of Citrucel every morning and (along with Caltrate Plus) it has helped me immeasurably.Hope this helps.


----------



## rebel (Jul 17, 2000)

Metamucil works best for me. I like the fiber wafers. First thing in the morning and the last thing at night.


----------



## cindy80004 (May 1, 2001)

Caltrate 600+ D has helped me more than anything. I mean, this REALLY works for me!! Scroll down the main page to the Over The Counter (OTC) Calcium category and start reading. There is a wealth on information there. Good luck. Cindy


----------



## Hdog (Mar 9, 2001)

I think you need a water soluble fiber. It is safe to use daily and is a bulk stool forming agent. But, you have to use it for a while (at least a week) to see if it's right for you. I like psyllium best and Equate sold by Wal Mart is cheap and effective. I take it twice daily.Hdog


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2001)

i have never tried fiber products...I thought they were supposed to make you go....


----------

